# culturelle - side effects?



## Guest (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm going on a trip next week and I've heard taking culturelle can be beneficial for IBS. On the flier in the package it does mention there are possible side effects of gas and bloating. Since, that is a problem for me anyways, I was wondering how common are those side effects. If anyone has used culturelle, I would appreciate their opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Sneerf (Apr 25, 2000)

I use culturelle. I can't tell if it really does much for me but I'm leaning towards "no." I just continue to use it because I'm scared my symptoms will get even worse if I stop.At any rate - I don't suffer from any sideffects.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only study I've seen with probiotics and IBS indicated that this side effect did not occure in the study population and that for almost all of the people in the study the probiotics they were taking reduced gas and bloating.I believe that there is some small chance that there could be a transient increase in gas in a few people when the colon's ecology is being disrupted by the new bacteria your putting in. If this did occur it should be a short-lived increase as once the old bacteria get used to the new bacteria and you get back into equilibrium it will be over.The bacteria in probiotics generally do not produce gas (or much gas) when they digest the stuff in your stool that you can't process. Some of the other bacteria that live in there produce lots of gas, so if you replace the high gas producers with the low gas producers then you'll have less gas. But this does disrupt the equilibrium for a few days and in a few individuals there could be some extra gas from that, but it appears to not happen to most people.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Are probiotics used for C or D?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probiotics primarily reduce gas and can be used by both C and D types.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

As you may know Culturelle is a patented form of lactobacillus discovered and refined by two Doctors at Tufts University.It is suppose to be a form of lactobacillus(GG) that more readily re-establishes the intestinal bacteria than just the type found in yogurt which is lactobacillus acidophilus which is suppose not to attach itself to the intestine walls as well. Probitics really just means for-life whereas antibiotic means against-life.There are many different strains of of lactobacillus--it is believed by some Reseachers that it is best to use only one strain at a time for your gastro system. They say multiple strains interfere with each other- I really don't know.I have been taking Culturelle for about 3 months-daily and have not seen any side-effects.I guess it's doing what it suppose to do---but I also eat yogurt at least 4 times daily--just 3 teaspoons at a time. I really think it's important to have the friendly bacteria in your intestines!!!There is constant WARFEAR going on in your intestines --I tip the scales in favor of the GOOD guys.Take Care---H


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

what is culturelle and where do you get it?thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a particular brand of probiotic bacteria. It can be ordered on the web at www.culturelle.com and many healthfood or drug stores will carry it or order it for you.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

Hi Sabrina,The only thing I can add is Culturelle as a lot of lactobacillus strains degrade above 70ï¿½ so it really needs to be stored in the refrigerator. You really don't know how it is handled at health food stores. I have been in health food stores that store the stuff on shelves and the is bottle plainly marked "Refrigerate". I suggest you order it on-line ---they donot ship after Wednesday and you get it the next day.I think that's why alot people get some of the type lactobacillus and they say it doesn't work. When it was first made --it was GOOD.But, handling just messed it up.There are several on the market that are OK at room temperature---Kyo-dolphilus and PB-8.H


----------



## Musick (Mar 30, 2001)

I'm taking Probiotica, made from Immodiom and the directions say to take 1x day. There are several days I will take another in the day if I feel like I need more. Does anyone see a reason to not take any extra?


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I have been using Culturelle about 3 months and have found it has helped with gas and bloating and feeling better generally. I was under the impression that you did not need to refrigerate this particular brand of probiotics. I believe you are not to store it above room temperature and that's all.For further information go to www.culturelle.com Good luck,Marty[This message has been edited by MartyG (edited 04-09-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If I've got something going on (like recovering from food poisoning) I'll take a second one. I see no reason not to, other than what doesn't find a home gets pooped out and on a regular basis that could be a $$ issue.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I have been using Culturelle for almost two years. It reduces intestinal gas for me. I also have not had a vaginal yeast infection since I've been using it. But that may or may not have something to do with Culturelle. Has anyone else noticed this?I take one a day and two if I should get D.------------------"Great Spirit, Grant that I may not criticize my neighbor till I have walked for a moon in his moccasins." Indian PrayerPeace, Vikee


----------

